# Why does my Mourning Dove vibrate?



## Jimbee

My mourning dove, Bean, is 4 months old now and I've raised him since he was a few days old. I'm not sure if Bean is a boy or girl since he is so young but I call him a he. Bean is rarely in a cage and is a very sweet baby who loves to cuddle and sleeps next to me. He is on my chest napping as I'm typing this. I've noticed that when Bean is relaxed he tends to vibrate... like a cell phone. Say if he's on my pillow and not even touching me, the vibration travels through the pillow. He fluffs his feathers a bit and closes his eyes and vibrates for a few seconds and then sometime makes chewing sounds with his mouth haha. I can't find anything online about this weird vibrating so I am asking if anyone knows why this happens. He never seems scared when he does it, he always seems relaxed and usually does this before a nap or when he is trying to get comfy. So why does he do this? 

There are some pictures of Bean on this page

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## TAWhatley

Sounds to me like Bean is quite the happy and contented bird, and thank you for making that possible! Do be careful about posting about Bean as it is illegal for you to have the bird. Mourning Doves are protected under federal law and cannot legally be kept as pets.

Terry


----------



## Trish in Dallas

Rooh did that too, I called it purring. It was definitely a sign of contentment, usually when she was sitting on my chest or cupped in my hand. And she did the beak thing too, sometimes raising the top part of her beak a little in a funny little stretching gesture. Bean is happy!


----------



## Junaid Ahmed Shawon

*It's a pigeon thing*

Pigeons usually vibrate. Specially male pigeon. It's normal.


----------

